# Kaufberatung Unchained 2015



## Alleexx (5. April 2015)

Hi Leute werde mir im Mai ein DH Bike zulegen und war vom Swoop 210 sehr begeistert doch jetzt ist mir das Unchained ins Auge gestochen 
Würd jetzt gern wissen was ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung hält bzw anders wählen würdet. Es sollte 3000 nicht überschreiten und mit der Kombi bin ich knapp drunter.

Und gibt es jetzt vl schon etwas mehr Erfahrungsberichte von andere Besitzern?!

Rahmen THE UNCHAINED, AL 7005, ab ca. 3,3 kg (Raw Finish/Silver)
Gabel Dorado Expert 203 mm, 20 mm Steckachse
Laufräder Spank Spoon-32
Reifen Continental Der Kaiser 26x2,5
Tretlager Shimano ZEE 36Z
Schaltwerk Shimano Zee RD-M640 SS
Kette Shimano CN-HG54 10-fach
Ritzelpaket Shimano Tiagra CS-4600 10-fach
Kettenführung E13 LS1+, ISCG05
Schalthebel Shimano ZEE SL-M640
Bremse Shimano SAINT 203mm/203mm
Sattelstütze Rose Race Attack SP, 400 mm
Sattel Rose VL
Lenker Race Face Atlas Low Riser 0,5" Rise (rot)
Griffe Rose Lock On
Dämpfer Rock Shox VIVID Air
Vorbau Spank Spike (Shotpeen Ti-Grey)
Pedale Keine Pedale
Spacer Xtreme Tri Spacer Alu 15mm

Vielen Danke im vorraus.

Mfg Alex


----------

